# Kahr P9 vs CM9



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What is the main difference in these pistols other than size? Just saw the P9 & PM9 which list for a good bit more than the CM9. What is their appeal over Glock, M&P, Sig, Beretta, HK, etc.?


----------



## TIDEHSV (Jul 26, 2014)

The cm9's advantage is obvious - $200. That's why I bought it...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, there is usually a reason products cost differently, especially when made by the same company. But for someone who knows little about the Kahr, the advantages aren't quite so obvious.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The difference between the CM9 & the PM9 is more attractive machine work on the slide (fancier) and the barrel on the PM9 has polygonal rifling instead of traditional rifling... and that's it. Same trigger, lower and sights. You save $200 to $230 by forgoing polygonal rifling and going with a simpler looking slide.


----------



## TIDEHSV (Jul 26, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> The difference between the CM9 & the PM9 is more attractive machine work on the slide (fancier) and the barrel on the PM9 has polygonal rifling instead of traditional rifling... and that's it. Same trigger, lower and sights. You save $200 to $230 by forgoing polygonal rifling and going with a simpler looking slide.


That nailed it. Why on earth one would need polygonal rifling in a gun intended to be used within 20' is totally beyond me. Same issues with sights at close range. My slide works perfectly. Why should I pay $200 more?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Interesting. Begs the question is polygonal rifling is worth it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not imo... I chose the CM9.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would tend to agree. For a close range pistol, why? Thanks for the info!


----------



## tvntn (Dec 23, 2008)

Front sights are different


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have had two PM series Kahrs, before they started selling the CM series, and own two K-series models now. I would not pay that much for the difference. In fact, despite liking Kahrs, I wouldn't buy one at all, now, because the XDs and Shield suit me better.


----------



## Tpsfoto (Sep 29, 2014)

I love my cm9....... But I love my mk9 (all steel) a bit better


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> Interesting. Begs the question is polygonal rifling is worth it.


For a person with my shooting requirements, it is not worth it. Even if it can be demonstrated to be better, I can't take advantage of the improvement. I'd rather be able to shoot lead bullets, if I want to.


----------



## alfonse (Jul 27, 2015)

The CW9 is the same size as the P9 and the PM9 and CM9 are the same size. So, if you want to compare similar sized pistols, those are the comparable models. The larger ones (CW9 and P9) hold one more round each and have a bit longer barrel.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Tpsfoto said:


> I love my cm9....... But I love my mk9 (all steel) a bit better


the MKs are the only Kahr I like..........


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have had a P9 for years and it goes bang all the time. It is small and light enough it does have felt recoil.


----------

